# visa requirements?



## scrappydog58 (Apr 19, 2010)

hello
we are here in spain on holiday for 6 months,we are residents of france but uk passport holders,do we need any visas for this stay.If we do require visas why?
If we leave the country for 24 hours within 3 months does it make any difference to our stay here.We are not looking to retire here,just on holiday,we do not want to become residents of spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

scrappydog58 said:


> hello
> we are here in spain on holiday for 6 months,we are residents of france but uk passport holders,do we need any visas for this stay.If we do require visas why?
> If we leave the country for 24 hours within 3 months does it make any difference to our stay here.We are not looking to retire here,just on holiday,we do not want to become residents of spain


If you're British you don't need a visa to be here for as long as you like.

You are _supposed_ to register as resident within 3 months, although why you should if you're on hols escapes me. (except, as I said, you are _legally supposed to_)

I don't know if popping back over the border would really make any difference


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

scrappydog58 said:


> hello
> we are here in spain on holiday for 6 months,we are residents of france but uk passport holders,do we need any visas for this stay.If we do require visas why?
> If we leave the country for 24 hours within 3 months does it make any difference to our stay here.We are not looking to retire here,just on holiday,we do not want to become residents of spain


You do not need a visa in any EU country. If you are more than 6 months a year in one country you are considered a resident. Saying all this, if it is only a holiday (or extended stay) for 6 or 7 months I wouldn´t worry too much about it. All those rules are mainly aimed at people who try to avoid taxation (income tax, but local taxes as well!) and/or live all year around in one place without being "registered" plus these rules allow an easier taxation.

Leaving the country every 3 months for 24 hours does not reset your time limit. So to be clear: legally you are required to register and you are considered a resident in spain if you stay that long. In practise I wouldn't bother if it is only a one time overlong stay and after that you are back to your normal circumstances (resident in france).


----------

